# Der beste Sänger aller Zeiten



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Moin Buffed!

ich wollte euch mal fragen wer eurer Meinung nach, der beste Sänger aller Zeiten / die beste Sängerin aller Zeiten ist (ggf. auch Rapper und Rapperlinas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Das viele unterschiedliche Ansichten haben ist klar und deshalb bitte ich euch nicht in zu heftige Flamewarz zu entgleisen - von wegen "mimi der typ singt ja voll schwul alda".

Also ich fange dann mal an :

Mein bester Sänger aller Zeiten ist *Corey Taylor* (Slipknot, Stone Sour, The Junk Beer Kidnap Band).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal zwei Hörproben :
Slipknot - Duality
Stone Sour - Wicked Game (Chris Isaak Cover) - Unplugged

Meine beste Sängerin aller Zeiten ist *Hayley Williams* (Paramore). (Das Auge hört mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier auch zwei Hörproben :
Paramore - Ignorance
Paramore - Use Somebody (Kings of Leon Cover) - Unplugged


So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. 

mfg
Menschfeind-


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Ich find bester Sänger is Benjamin Burnley von Breaking Benjamin

und beste Sängerin Katy Perry tjaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( in dem Video is sie so verdammt heiß xD und wie du schon sagst das auge hört mit xD)


----------



## Manowar (16. April 2010)

Im DMetal ist es für mich ganz klar Chris Barnes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vl72Gqz1yM

Im Thrash Tom Araya (aber leider nur früher) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwLtTa2trRs&feature=related

Dann holen wir uns mal ne Frau mit an Bord: Liv Kristine, frühere Sängerin von Theatre of Tragedy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFDyjc4szrQ
Die Olle von Evanescence gefällt mir auch, die Musik dafür um so weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann natürlich noch ich, weil ich auch ne geile Sau bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VNFHbBFK4k

Aus anderen Bereichen bleibe ich mal lieber raus


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann natürlich noch ich, weil ich auch ne geile Sau bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesundheit XD


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Gesundheit XD



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (16. April 2010)

Sängerin: Tarja Turunen (Ex-Nightwish), Sarah Brightman, Candice Night (Blackmore's Night)
Sänger: Mike Patton (Faith No More), Bono (U2) , Matthew Bellamy (Muse), Ville Valo (HIM) 

Für mich ist sehr wichtig, dass die Stimme ein weites Spektrum hat und richtig gut Gefühle und Ausdrück rüberbringe kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. April 2010)

für mich sind die besten sänger
- serj tankian (system of a down) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gA2hfEoeI0
- Philipp "frekki" seiler (varg) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWMj7S5jzUE

und die besten sängerin für mich ist 
ehm... gibts eigentlich keine .. ich hab frauengesang nicht so gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Beste Sänger: 
Zack de la Rocha [Rage against the Machine] (kenne keine bessere Hip Hop Stimme)
David Draiman [Disturbed] (erklärt sich wohl von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Shaun Morgan [Seether] (was soll man groß ´über ihn sagen... er hat eine sehr einzigartige Stimme)


----------



## Nagostyrian (16. April 2010)

Ich find die Stimmen von Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity) und Anders Friden (In Flames) genial.

Und auch, wenn ich eig nur Metal höre, muss ich gestehen, das Pink gut singen kann :X


----------



## Wolfmania (16. April 2010)

Freddy Mercury war der beste Sänger aller Zeiten - Punkt -


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Amy Lee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beste Saengerin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Amy Lee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die war nur im Lied Broken mit Shaun gut... und selbst da wurde das Lied von Shaun Morgan getragen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2010)

Der beste Sänger der mir Spontan einfällt ist Stephan Weidner
Der W -Geschichtenhasser


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die war nur im Lied Broken mit Shaun gut... und selbst da wurde das Lied von Shaun Morgan getragen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pass auf was du redest! Sie hat eine umwerfend schoene Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

Sängerin... Bin da für Tarja Turunen (die Ex-Sängerin von Nightwish) und P!nk... Ham auch so viel gemeinsam XD
Sänger... Freddy Mercury war grandios, keine Frage, ansonsten... Herbert Grönemeyer find ich genial, auch wenn er nicht wirklich singen kann ^^


----------



## LaVerne (17. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> pass auf was du redest! Sie hat eine umwerfend schoene Stimme
> ...



Nur auf Platte - live ist das nämlich sehr dünn, was die Frau da von sich gibt. Zur "besten Sängerin" - technisch und stimmenmäßig, die dann auch mehrere Oktaven erreicht - reicht es nicht mal ansatzweise. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dieser Dame:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8ljHOSqc4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sara K. - aus dem Jazz/Blues-Bereich - dürfte die Messlatte noch um einiges höher legen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROssxp6cErY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht zu vergessen die gute Jewel - eher im Folk-/Songwriter-Bereich angesiedelt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wT7mxWnuhmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und legt man solche Maßstäbe auch an den "besten Sänger" an, dann kann man James LaBrie von "Dream Theatre" mögen oder auch nicht - stimmlich ist der Kerl eine absolute Granate, der so ziemlich alle sonstigen "Pop-Sänger" ganz weit hinter sich lässt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u_hjgbJnh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beste durch Alkohol und Rauchen geschädigte Stimme dürfte die von Leonard Cohen sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HLF3-vGxsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die "besten Sänger/Sängerinnen der Welt" dürfte man allerdings weit von dem hier bevorzugten Bereich der "Pop-Musik" vorfinden - die findet man wohl eher in der reinen Klassik.


----------



## Wolfner (17. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Freddy Mercury war der beste Sänger aller Zeiten - Punkt -



Man kann von Queen halten was man will, aber....
Der Beitrag kann zugemacht werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Sänger: Phil Collins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZtWABLuWHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sängerin: Emily Haines





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PhtnHScn38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (18. April 2010)

An Sängern fallen mir jetzt auf Anhieb Robert Plant, Joe Bonamassa, Mikael Akerfeldt, Harry Conklin und James LaBrie ein - bekomme aber gerade keine einzige Sängerin auf den Schirm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleth (18. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Freddy Mercury war der beste Sänger aller Zeiten - Punkt -



/sign aber sowas von!

Schau Dir aber mal Garry Mullen an, der hat bei Brittain Got Talent mal gewonnen und tourt als Freddie durch die Lande. Wenn der mal in Deutschland ist, geh ich da definitv hin, der klingt fast exakt (ich konnte es auch kaum glauben) wie Freddie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0eI2l3Xe3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmMYpMQVKZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farin Urlaub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine stimme hat er auch^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESGIBTNUREINENGOTT!
FARINBELAROD!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Knallfix (22. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [bild]
> 
> Thread kann geschlossen werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den warmen Bruder kenne ich nicht mal, wer ist das?^^


----------



## Knallfix (22. April 2010)

tstststs ... ^^
Das ist Dave Gahan ...
Größter Rockstar, Rampensau unserer Zeit (lt. Fachpresse)
Der wackelt mit dem Hintern und in der Halle kriege alle Frauen feuchte Schlüpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl er mittlerweile etwas zurückhaltender agiert, die wilden Mikroständerorgien gibts seltener.
Verehrt wie ein Messias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4ASCXNlj5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Haxxler (22. April 2010)

Freddie, Bruce und Axl. Jeder auf seinem Gebiet ein absolutes Genie.


Auch wenn jeder sagt er klingt wie ne Katze der man auf den Schwanz getreten ist aber ich finds toll ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j06dVpEZn_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat der nicht in jurassic park 2 mitgespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das "warmer Bruder" war genau richtig getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2010)

Sleth schrieb:


> /sign aber sowas von!
> 
> Schau Dir aber mal Garry Mullen an, der hat bei Brittain Got Talent mal gewonnen und tourt als Freddie durch die Lande. Wenn der mal in Deutschland ist, geh ich da definitv hin, der klingt fast exakt (ich konnte es auch kaum glauben) wie Freddie.



 Oh den kannte ich nicht, aber sehr gut macht der das.


----------



## Tic0 (23. April 2010)

Hmm, bester Sänger/in "aller Zeiten"... gibts leider viel zu viele, aber einfach
mal 2 genannt...

Bester Sänger.
Caleb Followill (Kings of Leon)

Beste Sängerin.
Emily Haines (Metric)


----------



## Cookie Jar (25. Mai 2010)

Chris Martin/Coldplay  Ich finde seine stimme hat was besonderes !








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und wie Menschfeind schon gesagt Hayley Williams ist echt unglaublich gut  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dt9l6SOG57c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Independent (25. Mai 2010)

WOLFGANG WENDLAND!

Sänger der mächtigen Kassierer!


----------



## NikkiSixx (27. Mai 2010)

also haxxler, ich bitte dich!!!!war ja auch GnR fan der ersten Stunde aber ne stimme hat der Axl mal wirklich nicht. Den konnt ma live ja gar nicht
hören. Ich hatte sie auf der Use you illusion tour gesehen und der typ war ne katastrophe. Hat sich na halbe stunde von der Bühne verpisst, weil er keinen
bock hatte. Aber ne geile Band wars trotzdem

Ansonsten seh ich Bruce Dickinson an der spitze.
Bei den Mädels kommt keine an Christina Aguilera ran kommen...ist zwar nicht meine sound, aber die stimme is der absolute hammer und wenn se dann noch
ihre haare schwar gefärbt hat, könnnt ich glatt ein kind machen lecker mädsche


----------



## Nonameno (27. Mai 2010)

Sänger: Hansi Kürsch(Blind Guardian / Demons& Wizards), Jari Mäenpää (Wintersun, Ex-Ensiferum)
Sängerin: Tarja Turunen (Ex-Nightwish), Emilie Autumn auf dem Album "Enchant"


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup, ab hier kann der Thread gesperrt werden. reach out and touch Dave! 
Platz 2 geht an Morrissey 
Platz 3 an Marc Almond!
Sängerin: Elena Fossi (Kirlian Camera) 
So, nu ist gut!


----------



## Drous (2. Juni 2010)

Eindeutig gehören David Bowie und Freddy Mercury dazu.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Der Gott unter allen Metalsängern Bruce Dickinson.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

James Hetfield, Kevin Russel, Philipp „Fips“ Burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2010)

Ich setzt mal nen Deutschen dagegen:

Reinhard Theiser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jROcVfNPgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(ab 0:35)


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2010)

Chester Bennington von Linkin Park

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2010)

Piotr Wiwczarek von Vader






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXzESffB9ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bruce Dickinson von Iron Maiden






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alex Camargo von Krisiun






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsQKdV5YExw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Michael "Blutkehle" Roth von Eisregen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bz7SeyvSCQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das sind so für mich die besten Sänger aller Zeiten


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

ich füge mal noch bob dylan hinzu 

hier zusammen mit johnny cash 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQbyCp_aYSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BoP78 (7. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ooooohja - Bruce ist unantastbar

Und dazu kommt für mich noch Zak Stevens (Savatage / Circle II Circle):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KUEkZyollU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei den Damen find ich auch die bereits erwähnte Tori Amos sehr stark, ganz weit oben is aber auch Christina Scabbia von Lacuna Coil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixxtnrWb17Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und da hört das Auge gewaltig mit^^


----------



## ScHneEroSe (9. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-6eKroZeIg&feature=related

Die Musikrichtung ist zugegebenermaßen ziemlich Geschmackssache, aber zumindest vom Stimmumfang kommt niemand auch nur ansatzweise an Yma Sumac heran. Rein stimmlich bisher einmalig auf der Welt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ich füge mal noch bob dylan hinzu
> 
> hier zusammen mit johnny cash



Was die epicness von bob halt ziemlich dämpft : /


Ich könnte jetzt sagen das der Typ von Sigur Rós, talk talk oder more than life wohl epischer, oder zumindest auf einer ebende sind. Werde ich aber nicht. 

Von Daher Bob Dylan 


(celiné hat ihre Meinung dagelassen, Thread kann geschlossen werden)


----------

